# Utah cubing group



## Underwatercuber (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome to the Utah cubing group! We Want this to be a friendly environment where you can learn and have fun. We will also help communicate plans for Utah competitions with you!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 14, 2017)

First things first, me and my friend are going to host a comp over the summer and I want you to vote on what events we should have. Reply what your top 5 events you want would be


----------



## WillTheGameDesigner (May 12, 2017)

I'd like to see 2x2-5x5 and Megaminx. (assuming this is still planned on being held)


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 12, 2017)

I think maybe it will be


----------



## pakaerf (Jun 29, 2017)

Pyraminx would be fun too, if you could get enough people to compete. Curious if there might be better traction for a group like this with facebook or another more social forum. Would love to see more competitions in Utah so that people could get together, have fun, learn some ...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 29, 2017)

I planned it out but I don't have a solid date yet. It should be in October. It will have 2 rounds of all of the following (except multi) pyraminx, skewb, sqone, clock, 3x3, 3bld and multibld. Should be lots of fun!


----------



## pakaerf (Jun 29, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I planned it out but I don't have a solid date yet. It should be in October. It will have 2 rounds of all of the following (except multi) pyraminx, skewb, sqone, clock, 3x3, 3bld and multibld. Should be lots of fun!



Awesome. Let me know how I can help promote or plan. Happy to pitch in a bit.


----------



## Aerospry (Jul 30, 2017)

I would love to go to this event as well. I would be happy to help where ever possible. It would be cool if you could add some other events, like 2x2 and 4x4. I just think those a a little bit more common that things like multibld. However, I would be happy to come no matter what the events!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 30, 2017)

News update:
A comp has been planned for October 8th in Utah meaning that my comp can no longer be in October (I am actually fine with that) the comp will be sometime between November and January


----------



## Aerospry (Jul 30, 2017)

What competition is on October 8th? Where can I sign up?  That sounds good, though. The more competitions, the better!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 30, 2017)

Aerospry said:


> What competition is on October 8th? Where can I sign up?  That sounds good, though. The more competitions, the better!


It's not on the wca site yet. The delegate hasn't put it in there or something like that


----------



## pakaerf (Aug 1, 2017)

Agreed on 2x2 and 4x4, but also that anything would be fun. Great to hear another comp is planned.


----------



## pakaerf (Aug 1, 2017)

October 7th, 2017. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/UtahSpeedcubeSpeedoff2017


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 27, 2018)

Just started going to college in Utah, is this thread still active?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 28, 2018)

Tyler Fresh said:


> Just started going to college in Utah, is this thread still active?


Not really but we can make it active again


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone going to snowball bash?


----------



## bradleysampson (Nov 20, 2018)

Yup, sure am. Just trying to get 6 and 7 under cutoff.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 20, 2018)

bradleysampson said:


> Yup, sure am. Just trying to get 6 and 7 under cutoff.


Same  also mega


----------



## bradleysampson (Nov 20, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Same  also mega


I got the new magnetic Galaxy 2 and 2:10 is pretty easy on Mega now. I'm probably good on 7, 6 likely depends on whether I get parity right now. I'm super close to 4 minutes almost every solve.


----------

